# colnago dream pista ? scandium pista? anyone know where i can find it?



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

ive been looking around for a colnago dream or scandium pista... basically anything else besides the master and the c50 and was wondering if anyone knew of any shops that may still have them laying around..... 

i know they arnt that old however colnago is not making the frames anymore... so am turning to the internet for some further assistance... maybe someone has seen it in some store window.. or hanging in some store ceiling or stashed away on some rack collecting dust!


i was hoping for something on the small end. 51-53 ish... depending on which frame and geometry etc.... 

thanks for the help!


----------

